
Social media content creation for Startup Founders. Does it make sense? - theParzival
Hi all, 
I&#x27;m building a company that creates content for social media to be used as a service per Startups. Does it make sense?
======
theParzival
Our landing page

[https://thepopcornmedia.com/](https://thepopcornmedia.com/)

------
grassmudhorse
Description too general. Hard to comment

